# TB certificate after application?



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

The Hi 

My question is, I have sent the supporting documents to Sheffield for my wife and sons visa who live in pakistan, I also sent their TB certificates as part of the documents. It shows if my wife and son get the visa they will need to show they have had the TB test when entering UK. Do we get back the certificates from Sheffield and i post them back to pakistan? 

Thanks

Shahuk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes and yes, even if it's expired.


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes and yes, even if it's expired.


So Il need to wait for them to send back my passport and tb certificates then post them to pakistan to my wife and they can be used even expired? will i recieve them back in time to post out to my wife as she needs to get to uk within 31days of visa is successful? My wife has attested photo copies of the certificates are these valid at all?

Alot of confusion in this on forums some have been advised to redo Tb tests for a new certificate, some were declined a new TB test due to already have had applied for a visa, some have said they had to redo the test at UK airports due to it expiring. 

Thanks
Shahuk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Expired certificate is fine as it was't when submitted for visa application. You should get documents back promptly which will leave enough time to post it to your spouse. Medical exam at airport is possible if traveller looks clearly ill and officers have concerns.


----------



## shahuk (Jan 30, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Expired certificate is fine as it was't when submitted for visa application. You should get documents back promptly which will leave enough time to post it to your spouse. Medical exam at airport is possible if traveller looks clearly ill and officers have concerns.


Thanks for clarifying that, thats great
Shahuk


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Expired certificate is fine as it was't when submitted for visa application. You should get documents back promptly which will leave enough time to post it to your spouse. Medical exam at airport is possible if traveller looks clearly ill and officers have concerns.


will a copy of the tb certificate be fine at the airport?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly but original is better.


----------

